# Knifty Knitter



## williamcr (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a co-worker bring me a homemade Knifty Knitter loom hook that was just a turned piece of wood with a nail that was ground & bent then pressed into the end.  She wanted me to fix it because the wood was cracked due to no finish and the hook was falling out.  She also wanted me to make a new loom hook out of a "cool" acrylic so here is what I came up with.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 14, 2011)

cool!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 15, 2011)

Those are very nice looking and a great use of a slim line kit.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 15, 2011)

Brilliant! does it swivel or is it stationary?


----------



## williamcr (Dec 16, 2011)

It is stationary or it would not work well with a Knifty Knitter loom.  The one that I repaired for my co-worker had to be repaired because the hook started to swivel.


----------

